# MANILA | The Proscenium at Rockwell | 192m | 54 fl | 185m | 47 fl | 177m | 45 fl | 158m | 39 fl | 156m | 37 fl | 92m | 21 fl | T/O



## anakngpasig

another rendering



skyscraper2012 said:


> amenity floor ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © magicchua


----------



## tita01

skyscraper2012 said:


> excavation na  di maxadong malinaw nasobrahan ata sa filter tong kumuha ng pic lolz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © iamjerald11


latest


----------



## ajosh821

:cheers:


----------



## ajosh821

latest



skyscraper2012 said:


> by paocristobal


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^ yahoo


----------



## ajosh821

latest 



MisterDragon said:


>


----------



## tita01

The Proscenium [46F|47F|58F|?F|?F|mix]


----------



## ajosh821

The Proscenium's Groundbreaking Ceremony 



















by magicchua


----------



## Tokyo/Manila

^^


----------



## tita01

thank you mods!


----------



## TheMystic

Proscenium at Rockwell Update (As of November 2013)









Bored pile casted 62 out of 248 units equivalent of 25%.
Work hauled 44,492 out of 275,186 cubic meter equivalent of 16.17%


----------



## tita01

the mall


skyscraper2012 said:


> Ang ganda nito. sana wag madowngrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holareich


----------



## anakngpasig

Bottom left


Jose Mari said:


> 04|04|2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Bong Bajo_


----------



## Jose Mari

Latest render of the office tower (tallest). 









_langdonseah_


----------



## Andro1209

This is an ambitious project, I hope it's seen through all the way.


----------



## Jose Mari

There are already structures U/C on this site. 



reyvil888 said:


> bobmckerrow_mountains


----------



## JmSepe

Looks good. Are they constructing all towers at once?


----------



## Jose Mari

JmSepe said:


> Looks good. Are they constructing all towers at once?


All I can say right now is that they're all connected via a single massive podium with a lagoon type pool at the center so it's likely they'll all be U/C at one time or another.



reyvil888 said:


> bobmckerrow_mountains


----------



## Jose Mari

update



thomasian said:


> *02.28.2015*


----------



## Jose Mari

*Hi-res Renders*













































*SQFT Global Properties - Singapore*


----------



## Jose Mari

update



poker.face said:


> @joanne1020


----------



## Jose Mari

lower left

_11|18|2015_









*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|04|2015_









*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

bottom

_12|05|2015_









*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|11|2015_









*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|10|2015_









*pringinthesky*


----------



## Jose Mari

top right

_01|06|2016_


















*Bong Bajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

on the right

_02|10|2016_









*Dee Loresco*


----------



## Jose Mari

update




jameskirk O said:


> Mar 23.


----------



## Jose Mari

update




reyvil888 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/kmac24rise/


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|14|2016_










*avienbien*


----------



## anakngpasig

25 Apr 2016








_own photo_


----------



## anakngpasig

6 May 2016


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|10|2016_










*Miguel Aragon*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|27|2016_










*Maxene Magalona*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|31|2016_










*Féroce Carlo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|13|2016_










*Alvin Clyde Opada Gregorio*


----------



## reyvil888

https://www.instagram.com/tinnieb0pper/


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|18|2016_










*yannallyart*


----------



## anakngpasig

update


chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|14|2017_










*Camille Andrea Ina Paz Bello*


----------



## Jose Mari

click on the image

_01|13|2017_


*(video clip)*

*ilovesandrayap*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|13|2017_










*J McLoughlin*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|20|2017_










*Jonathan S. Igharas*










*Ed Clear III*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|25|2017_










*Rob Roque*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|28|2017_










*odetteip*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|09|2017_










*newmail445*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|19|2017_










*Oktawiusz Seget*


----------



## ajosh821

Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|19|2017_










*Rida Santos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|25|2017_










*Rex Ello*


----------



## ajosh821

Proscenium Residences (5th Tower) as of today.


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|07|2017_



















*Junichi Ezaki*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|10|2017_










*iamszchierwiene*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|11|2017_










*Ravshan Abdusalyamov*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|11|2017_










*Krzysztof K.*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|13|2017_










*missalexhippo*


----------



## roydex

*MANILA | The Proscenium by Rockwell | 47 fl | 51 fl | 55 fl | U/C*

3-12-2017








by Lakan Olivares

3-16-2017








by http://instagram.com/cjvalenciano


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|17|2017_










*Kawasaki Arisa*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|18|2017_










*Lukas Hlavac*


----------



## roydex

3-23-2017
Construction from the right








By http://instagram.com/irinaschibler


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|06|2017_










*marchen_neet*



_04|07|2017_










*dee_kn0w*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|07|2017_










*noorzad_lighting*


So based on the scale model the tallest skyscraper here would the newest one on bottom right corner of this pic.









*Justin Concepcion*


----------



## ajosh821

15 minutes ago


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|10|2017_


First pair of "cat ears". 









*Wayne Lo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|18|2017_










*CSicangco Lighting Design Inc.*


----------



## ajosh821

Yesterday


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|23|2017_










*ddevil04*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|25|2017_










*John Karlo Dela Cruz*


----------



## roydex

Taken by me this day, sorry for the quality :lol:


----------



## ajosh821

Yesterday


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|08|2017_










*Alvin Manaloto*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|10|2017_










*Micah Noel Ilar Perpetua*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|12|2017_










*Louisse Cayetano*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2017_










*mitor*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|20|2017_










*Ashton Wolfson*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|23|2017_



















*Neil Martin Pilapil*



_05|24|2017_










*Katrina Logronio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|01|2017_










*Marianne Dane*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|03|2017_










*Chih Hua Hsiao*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|15|2017_










*jorljarl*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|15|2017_




chanlatorre said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

Short clip from a vehicle approaching The Proscenium development at Rockwell Center.


_06|19|2017


(click on the image)_


*itsmechrischinito28*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|21|2017_










*Doc Jenny*


----------



## ajosh821

_Taken Today_

*First Four Towers*










*Proscenium Residences*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|09|2017_










*Ernie R*


----------



## ajosh821

Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|01|2017_










*Wacky Masbad*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|25|2017_










*Mark Recuelo*



_07|29|2017_










*Jason Tapales*



_07|31|2017_










*Trisha Marie Germar*



_08|02|2017_










*delle.ta*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|03|2017_










*cherrrycigar*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|06|2017_










*Leser Jun*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|08|2017_










*Dom Swinfield*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|08|2017_










*Choi Oliver*


----------



## Jose Mari

_(uploaded) 08|11|2017_










*Micah Noel Ilar Perpetua*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|17|2017_










*insiderph*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|18|2017_










*Ernest Joseph Cruz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|22|2017


(video clip)_


*kayumanggi65*


----------



## Jose Mari

_08|26|2017_




















*Jom Punongbayan*



_09|03-06|2017_



















*Justine Carl Grajo*










*Katrina Logronio*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|06|2017_










*clazadl*


----------



## Jose Mari

_09|07|2017_










*Jastine Carl Grajo*


----------



## ajosh821

Today


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|27-29|2017_



















*Ernesto Puno Jr.*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



MunichSwiss said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



joseph_uk86 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|09|2017_










*Janina Espiritu*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|10|2017_










*jeffnafz*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|13|2017_










*littleblogofbigtravelers*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|15|2017_










*frankthebiker*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|16|2017_










*Senen Belen*


----------



## ajosh821

Yesterday


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|26|2017_










*Patricia Ysabel Villegas*



_12|29|2017_










*anjokajo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|03|2018_










*Rommil Villaluna*










*Michael Alejandro*



_01|05|2018_










*Don Delvir Quieta*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|12|2018_



















*Ronald M. Ganiban*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|18|2018_










*Justin Quintos*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



tambay328 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



wynngd said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> nikogvillegas​


----------



## Jose Mari

edit: double post


----------



## Jose Mari

7 buildings in latest renditions (including the performance arts theater). 


















*jd5realty*



_02|16|2018_



















*bhongsimbol*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|19|2018_










*Sarah Gabuelo*










*abbyaguro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|22|2018_










*Derek Gallimore*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



reyvil888 said:


> lexterazurin​


----------



## [email protected]

Jose Mari said:


> 7 buildings in latest renditions (including the performance arts theater).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *jd5realty*


Is that a bare walled blunder I see... hno:


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



Jose Mari said:


> Jean Arul​


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2018_










*Patricia Villegas*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



ttm0311 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|22|2018_










*MJ Salvilla*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|23|2018_










*Alex Chang*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|27|2018_










*Elmay Garcia*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|29|2018_










*nursepromdi*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|31|2018_










*Johann Escañan*



_06|01|2018_










*Janette Sergio Janoras*



_06|05|2018_










*Bryan Lionel Jaranilla*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|01|2018_










*Jonel Velarde Bicera*



_06|04|2018_










*Jester Anthony Reyes Baniaga*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|08|2018_










*buhaysametro*


----------



## ajosh821

Just now


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|22|2018_










*Adrian Magcalas*


----------



## azumiii




----------



## Jose Mari

_06|26-27|2018_










*Christine Sicangco*










*John Espina*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|28|2018_










*Justine Michelle D. Balgan*










*greydrifter*


----------



## Jose Mari

_06|29-30|2018_










*Patricia Villegas*










*Rany Berdin*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|14|2018_










*Bryan Lionel Jaranilla*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



tambay328 said:


>


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



EQAddict said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|20|2018_



















*Jude R. Estioko*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|23|2018_










*hanushi96*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|26|2018_










*Ronald Ganiban*









































































*Eva Marzan*










*Christine Tilos*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|23|2018_










*kgab5ph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_10|31|2018_










*Julie Ann Fumar-Dado*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|05|2018_










*Edmark Abiera Rafol*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



almightyge888 said:


> *Sakura Tower*


----------



## Jose Mari

_11|09|2018_










*Roman Lewke*


----------



## Jose Mari

*realestateblogph*




_11|29|2018_










*Shiela Paa*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|01|2018_










*Zaldine Jae Alvaro*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|04|2018_










*John Ronquillo*


----------



## Jose Mari

Rockwell Performing Arts Theater which is part of The Proscenium complex on the left.


_12|06|2018_










*rondubss*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|11|2018_










*David Hulme*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|10-12|2018_










*Jay Jallorina*










*Kristoffer Miller*











*Nigel Ian Laxamana*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|16|2018_










*Giancarlo*


----------



## sagitrO

Has anyone had handover of their Kirov unit yet or been told their handover date? And if so pls let me know roughly what floor you're on. Thanks!


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



almightyge888 said:


>


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|24|2018_










*Danica*



















*Pablo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_12|25-26|2018_










*Emer Ibabao*











*tristanjed*


----------



## Jose Mari

_01|21|2019_










*Miko D. Abueg*



_01|22|2019_










*Jan Marc Tolledo*



_01|24|2019_










*Diggz Alpas*


_____________________________________________________________________________________

_04|22|2019


(click on the pic for video clip)_


*Jan Marc Tolledo*


----------



## Jose Mari

02|06|2019










*bellarealtyph*



_02|07|2019_










*Patricia Villegas*



_02|10|2019_










*argieinaperfectworld*



_02|12|2019_










*Leny Alejandra*










*randomize88*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|15|2019_










*Rod Cawaling
*


_02|16|2019_




























*Hezelle Talan*


----------



## InfinitiFX45

^^ ^^



almightyge888 said:


> ​


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|23|2019_










*Jeancen Rubiales Breganza*










*clairebearlingan*



_02|24|2019_










*clearbearlingan*


----------



## Jose Mari

_02|27|2019_










*Andrew Rosal*


----------



## sagitrO

Jose Mari said:


> _02|27|2019_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Andrew Rosal*


Hi Andrew, where is this a picture from?


----------



## Jose Mari

sagitrO said:


> Hi Andrew, where is this a picture from?


Hi @sagitrO, the name's Jose.  According to "Andrew" it's from Antel Spa Suites.


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|12|2019_










*paul_cuenca_fotografia*



_03|14|2019_










*Kunal Rawat*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|15|2019_










*Jason*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|16|2019_










*Marlon Adsuara*



_03|19|2019_










*deermj*


----------



## Jose Mari

_03|25|2019_










*Raphael Martin Yu Andaya*


----------



## Jose Mari

_04|30|2019_










*Victor Samuel*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|02|2019_










*loftsixtyfifteen*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|10|2019_










*Ernest Joseph Cruz*



_05|11|2019_










*localecityguideph*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|19|2019_










*Ray Espinoza*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|22|2019_










*ononthefloor*



_05|23|2019_










*Edberg Lorenzo*


----------



## Jose Mari

_05|25|2019_










*Mark Sultan*



_05|30|2019_










*rphusband24*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|02|2019_










*Samuel Benjamin*



_07|05|2019_










*Mark Andrew Santillan*


_07|06|2019_




















*hypernomadtraveler*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|12|2019_










*dmci.nakaya*


----------



## Jose Mari

_07|12|2019_










*hvp.realty*


----------



## [email protected]

johnrob15 said:


> December 14, 2019


..


----------



## anakngpasig

*14 January 2020*


----------



## ajosh821

Updates from the local thread 


ajosh821 said:


> *DMCIHOMESJpcom*





ajosh821 said:


> *Casey Michael*


----------



## ajosh821

*kazuo_pj*


----------



## ajosh821

Earlier (own photo)


----------



## ajosh821

As of today morning


----------



## ajosh821

As of today


----------



## ajosh821

*Exponential Growth Realty*

*







*


----------



## ajosh821

As of today

- *Proscenium Residences and One Proscenium *










*- Rockwell Performing Arts Theater*


----------



## [email protected]

princenitram said:


> I wish it was a lil bit higher to get noticeable.


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Photos taken today


----------



## ajosh821

*11/27/2021








*


----------



## [email protected]

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today


----------



## ajosh821

*10/01/2022








*


----------



## ajosh821

None of the towers reached the skyscraper height status (above 200m). 

*Assets and Realty Estates Philippines*


----------

